# Any reports on Stratton dam?



## bassguy72 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just haven’t seen many people fishing lately.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ohio side has been pretty dead so far. Hit and miss on the west virginia bank. Pike island has been putting out for a couple buddies of mine, but I haven't made the trip


----------

